# Anyone want their betta drawn?



## Midnight Bettas

If anyone wants their betta drawn then I will do it! I draw realisticly. 
I can make the water murky or clear or really any color you want.
Everything on here is free. Just give me credit for the picture
Post the picture of your fish on here or ask to get a picture from your albums. 
Here is an example of my work. I just one this hmpk on aquabid!:


----------



## caitic10

You drew that? It looks like a picture...


----------



## Midnight Bettas

yeah that is one of my best. Maybe the best pic i have ever drawn. I always get those responses


----------



## caitic10

Okay then....


----------



## Midnight Bettas

computer and i used paint shop pro x2


----------



## Midnight Bettas

If i draw one of your fish you will find out I actually draw them


----------



## FireKidomaru

Could you draw one from my album please...it would be an honor  thank you so much


----------



## Mermaid Fish

Could you do Karma please?


----------



## copperarabian

did you make your avatar? if you did that's amazing 

I would love if you did one of my boys XD Here's 3 pics so you can choose which you like the most, or looks like the funnest  If you want a photo that show's a different position I can post one, I have lots of photos of these guys.


----------



## Midnight Bettas

FireKidomaru said:


> Could you draw one from my album please...it would be an honor  thank you so much



Yes of course I will. It will take a few hours though


----------



## Midnight Bettas

Mermaid Fish said:


> Could you do Karma please?


ooh he seems fun to draw. I will get him done as soon as i can


----------



## Midnight Bettas

copperarabian said:


> did you make your avatar? if you did that's amazing
> 
> I would love if you did one of my boys XD Here's 3 pics so you can choose which you like the most, or looks like the funnest  If you want a photo that show's a different position I can post one, I have lots of photos of these guys.


I'll do all of them! They are so beautiful!


----------



## Midnight Bettas

@*FireKidomaru** i finished your pic! I did your cielo. I hope you likes!*


----------



## caitic10

That's really good!


----------



## FireKidomaru

Omg!!!!!! That's the best!!! Thank you so very much!!


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Could you do one of Gia? http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2448&pictureid=16570
Thanks!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Ummm Midnight, I hate to be mean but I really don't think you are drawing those bettas. I measured the betta size, the white rectangle that it was in, and where the betta was in the rectangle and they both matched exactly to the photo you copied it from. I can even see just a little bit of green where the leaf was. You could have easily changed the background, added some text that looks like writing on there, and photoshopped to "inhance the color" a little bit. I don't like getting on someones case, but that is cheating. and lying If you can draw that good, why is the picture you had us color on your contest thing not near as "picture-like" as this. 

And if I am wrong, I am very, very sorry but please give us some definite proof as to how you could not have copied and pasted this picture. 
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1924&pictureid=13074


----------



## Midnight Bettas

UglyMuffin777 said:


> Ummm Midnight, I hate to be mean but I really don't think you are drawing those bettas. I measured the betta size, the white rectangle that it was in, and where the betta was in the rectangle and they both matched exactly to the photo you copied it from. I can even see just a little bit of green where the leaf was. You could have easily changed the background, added some text that looks like writing on there, and photoshopped to "inhance the color" a little bit. I don't like getting on someones case, but that is cheating. and lying If you can draw that good, why is the picture you had us color on your contest thing not near as "picture-like" as this.
> 
> And if I am wrong, I am very, very sorry but please give us some definite proof as to how you could not have copied and pasted this picture.
> http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1924&pictureid=13074


 
Im sorry you thought that. I can post pictures of how I do this if you want.


----------



## Midnight Bettas

I kinda traced in some places to get the picture right and that is not fair so I will redo it.


----------



## Midnight Bettas

Here is a redo of cielo


----------



## UglyMuffin777

> Im sorry you thought that. I can post pictures of how I do this if you want


No you dont have to do that  But okay then, and sorry for my rude outburst I just don't like it when people lie(you weren't lying I don't think) since I had a boyfriend who lied to me about so many things, I wasn't sure what was true! :shock:


----------



## FireKidomaru

Both are very good...you didn't have to re do cielo but they both look good...your a talented artist


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Wait one last ? Then I'll stop bugging you like the annoying person I am :/ you draw this good, then why is the betta lineart on your contest thing not near as good as this?? I'm not saying that its bad but I just wanted to know.


----------



## Midnight Bettas

I actually tried to make it bad to see what people came up with. It is amazing what some people can do with 2 minute lineart


----------



## Impolite

my darling chita<3 she's my babbyyyy.


----------



## Midnight Bettas

Impolite said:


> View attachment 32937
> 
> 
> View attachment 32938
> 
> 
> View attachment 32939
> 
> 
> my darling chita<3 she's my babbyyyy.


 



I will get to work on her as soon as i can


----------



## UglyMuffin777

> I actually tried to make it bad to see what people came up with. It is amazing what some people can do with 2 minute lineart


>.<


----------



## Midnight Bettas

i'm finished with Karma! I kinda expirimented with the lighting. He looks cool in the dark


----------



## Midnight Bettas

bettaloverforever16 said:


> Could you do one of Gia? http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2448&pictureid=16570
> Thanks!


 
Yes i can


----------



## Midnight Bettas

Midnight Bettas said:


> I'll do all of them! They are so beautiful!


 

Well actually I can only do one


----------



## Mermaid Fish

I'm sorry, but it really doesn't look like Karma at all, even if you set aside the lighting. Karma's a double tail, and he doesn't have a perfect dark tail like that. He has streaks of red, pink, white and clear on his tail.


----------



## Midnight Bettas

Mermaid Fish said:


> I'm sorry, but it really doesn't look like Karma at all, even if you set aside the lighting. Karma's a double tail, and he doesn't have a perfect dark tail like that. He has streaks of red, pink, white and clear on his tail.


 

He actually is a double tail. And really, I worked HARD on this one like three days. Me is really hurt. Fine I will fix it


----------



## Mermaid Fish

I'm very sorry.


----------



## Midnight Bettas

Mermaid Fish said:


> I'm very sorry.


 
Its ok i fixed it as much as i could without starting over


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Sometimes people don't like other people's art, even if it's really good. Mermaid told you nicely, and not rudely. So you shouldn't be hurt, but be proud of your art.


----------



## copperarabian

Midnight Bettas said:


> He actually is a double tail. And really, I worked HARD on this one like three days. Me is really hurt. Fine I will fix it


I thought it looked like him, and I could tell he was a double tail  Man, why are people being so hard on you  Don't worry about changing up anything with my guys, it's fine if you want to change how the fish looks a little for aesthetic appeal. I'm an art student so I believe in the artist having creative rights to their work lol



> Well actually I can only do one


that's fine


----------



## Midnight Bettas

copperarabian said:


> I thought it looked like him, and I could tell he was a double tail  Man, why are people being so hard on you  Don't worry about changing up anything with my guys, it's fine if you want to change how the fish looks a little for aesthetic appeal. I'm an art student so I believe in the artist having creative rights to their work lol
> 
> 
> that's fine


 
thank you you rock!


----------



## Midnight Bettas

bettaloverforever16 said:


> Sometimes people don't like other people's art, even if it's really good. Mermaid told you nicely, and not rudely. So you shouldn't be hurt, but be proud of your art.


 
yeah i was definetly over reacting. i sould be proud of my work


----------



## Mermaid Fish

I don't think your a bad artist. I think your drawings are great if you drawing them. I just didn't think it looked like my fish.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Midnight Bettas said:


> yeah i was definetly over reacting. i sould be proud of my work


 It's alright, we all have our moments


----------



## Tisia

you really shouldn't claim other people's pictures as yours...


----------



## UglyMuffin777

OH. MY. GOSH. I knew something was up.


----------



## Mermaid Fish

Same. Anyone blame me for thinking it "didn't look like Karma"?


----------



## UglyMuffin777

@Mermaid Fish: read my post on page 2, I'm with you all the way


----------



## copperarabian

I'm just going to stay out of this.....


----------



## UglyMuffin777

copperarabian, good idea, I know im in it kinda deep (I guess) but I don't want to get in trouble with the moderators, so to Midnight, next time draw your own bettas, and I'll be happy. Bye guys--


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I reported her, and I'm just going to stay out it. Hope it gets solved guys!!


----------



## Midnight Bettas

Did you really have to report me? Im only ten. Really!


----------



## Midnight Bettas

Thanks everybody. Just thanks


----------



## Midnight Bettas

Can I just start this over and post my real drawings?


----------



## Impolite

Why did you lie? It wasn't like it was a big deal...
I mean, you don't have to act like an awesome person for us to like you here.
But now you screwed up and none of us really like you...

Lieing is a no no.


----------



## Midnight Bettas

I don't know. I just wantes to be awesome so u guys woould like me and be my friend. I don't have any friends at school


----------



## Midnight Bettas

Could you please give me one more chance?


----------



## Mermaid Fish

I"ll give you one more chance. Did you edit the pictures? I'm not too popular at school so I understand.


----------



## Cielo

I took the pictures, flipped them, went to enhance photo, made the colors dull them went to the painting mode, made the opacity low so you could see the scales underneath, and started painting. After that, I did alot of enhanceing to make it right. IM still very sorry. 

thank you for giving me another chance. I will get started asap


----------



## Cielo

Oh and I forgot I was on another account LOL sorry!


----------



## Mermaid Fish

Well your pretty good at editing. xD


----------



## Midnight Bettas

Why thank you


----------



## Midnight Bettas

UglyMuffin777 said:


> copperarabian, good idea, I know im in it kinda deep (I guess) but I don't want to get in trouble with the moderators, so to Midnight, next time draw your own bettas, and I'll be happy. Bye guys--


 
Im sorry to everyone


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I forgive you


----------



## UglyMuffin777

^ Same here  I mean, you learn from your mistakes, right? ^


----------



## Midnight Bettas

UglyMuffin777 said:


> ^ Same here  I mean, you learn from your mistakes, right? ^


 

thank you!


----------



## youlovegnats

Not only was that incredibly obvious that was photoshoped, I am just appalled that you would do something like this. 
Do you know how much time true artists slave over their work? You think 3 hours is a long time to draw? 
Try painting a life-sized horse for 82 hours and come back and tell me how hard your photoshopped picture was. 
Even though your only 10, posting something like this and using someones work as your own is not only lying to others- but in the "adult world" it's illegal. 
I hope you learn from this and take credit for only your work. 

Sorry I sound so harsh, but I'm an artist myself and I work VERY hard to get buyers.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

@youlovegnats: this is beyond the point, but I have to ask: you painted a live sized horse??? Interesting... Sorry, just had to be said


----------



## youlovegnats

@muffin. Yeah it was a Gallapalooza horse. It's a KY thing. 
http://www.gallopalooza.com/showcase/294/

That's the one I painted.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

That's a wicked painting.


----------



## youlovegnats

Thanks.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Holy shizzzzzzzezz and that's lifesized? That is what I call a work of stinking art!! I first handily know that horses are very large, since I train them and ride them for competitions.


----------



## youlovegnats

UglyMuffin777 said:


> Holy shizzzzzzzezz and that's lifesized? That is what I call a work of stinking art!! I first handily know that horses are very large, since I train them and ride them for competitions.


Yup. It's about 15 hands high. 
I used to ride for 12 years! What kind of competitions were you in? I was in Hunter/Jumper.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

I do hunter/jumper too, but also gymkanna(barrels and stuff like that) western, reining, and hunter under fences. So it's kinda lika an all round thing  keeps me VERY busy.


----------



## youlovegnats

Sweet! I never did the whole Western-type things...my horse would have fallen. haha, she's wasn't very light on her hooves. xD


----------



## Midnight Bettas

Everyone hates me now


----------



## youlovegnats

No one hates you. Next time, just take credit only for what YOU draw. 
Word of advice- If you do this at school, this is most likely why kids don't like you. 
Also, this forum isn't to be popular or to have as many friends as possible, it's about learning and sharing information. Just be yourself and people will come to like you.


----------



## Midnight Bettas

Ok thanks


----------



## UglyMuffin777

My horse is long and muscular (but she's still only 2 years old) and does better with western since she is large. She is a big jumper though!! Normally I work with the POAs ( Appaloosa and pony breed, with a bit of quarter horse) So she isn't a monster mutant horse, lol.

Yea I am getting a little off topic... So...


----------



## youlovegnats

Hahaha, it got "off topic" quite a while ago...not to mention that this thread is kinda dead  

Sounds like such a cute horse! I had a little 15.5 hand Quarter Paint mare. aaww I miss her sooo much <3


----------



## Midnight Bettas

I am still really hurt and what do you mean on teh other thread when you say I souldn't be talking? This tread is over and I have apoligized a lot. And then you have to post this:Not only was that incredibly obvious that was photoshoped, I am just appalled that you would do something like this. 
Do you know how much time true artists slave over their work? You think 3 hours is a long time to draw? 
Try painting a life-sized horse for 82 hours and come back and tell me how hard your photoshopped picture was. 
Even though your only 10, posting something like this and using someones work as your own is not only lying to others- but in the "adult world" it's illegal. 
I hope you learn from this and take credit for only your work. 

Sorry I sound so harsh, but I'm an artist myself and I work VERY hard to get buyers. 

and I am a true artist! I made up the example pic so i had to make the drawings look like it! What do you thinnk I would say Oh i made this pick up I actually draw bad. No way! I had to make it like that. I posted that example cause i was upset and I didn't know what to do. Will you people just leave me alone! And for your information i did do some of my real work on another thread. After that you still posted that. Why do you people be so mean! My fish died. My first fish! Im only ten in-m not a teenager or an adult who wouldknow better! I hate to rant but I have to get this out. WHy fo you people have to do this! I learned from my mistake! Just let go of it! I made up for it and have you counted how many sorries i posted! My sig even says Me is sorry. What do you think that is!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

When she says true artist, I think she means that she creates then sells painting for a living. That's how she makes money. You and me are artists, since we both enjoy drawing, but we draw more for fun  and she probally does know better since she has more experience, and learned from even more mistakes than you currently have.


----------



## youlovegnats

UglyMuffin777 said:


> When she says true artist, I think she means that she creates then sells painting for a living. That's how she makes money. You and me are artists, since we both enjoy drawing, but we draw more for fun  and she probally does know better since she has more experience, and learned from even more mistakes than you currently have.


Exactly. I paint and sell my art for $200+... That horse was won at an auction for over $4,000. 



What I meant by "you shouldn't be talking" is that you were saying that the OP was a "lair" for using your lineart...isn't that being a tad hypocritical? 

No, you're not a true artist, not yet anyways. You have a ways to go until you get to that point. Even I myself am not a "true artist". But you are more of a hobbyist for now. 
I understand how having your first fish die is hard, but you can't get on the internet and strive for attention from other people who believed that what you said you drew was your true art.


----------



## MaggieLynn

I agree, im an artist but i dont sell even though i have been asked if i would consider it. And the thing is if you are going to be on a website that is mostly teenagers and adults you should maybe rethink the sites you are on. We are expecting the same thing from every member including you, I under stand the whole school thing but being popular is over rated and for being ten you should know the lying or tricking people isnt right so dont play that card. by ten you should know lying is bad. Im not trying to be rude or mean or anything, all im saying is if you are going to be on a site where most are older you should either find a different site or stop with the games


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Whether they're being rude or not, what you did is wrong, and no ammount of appologizing will fix that. This thread will always be here, it will always be an imprint on your profile. The pics you stole will always be there. That's why they're yelling at you. They trusted you, and you let them down.


----------



## FuulieQ

Guys, seriously. She's ten. Calm down. 

I can't even TELL you how often this happens. It may not even be technically illegal. Many art sites explicitly allow recolors, which is what she is doing. It may be morally skewed but it's technically not against the law unless you're paying for it. And yes, I am an artist, and yes, I sell my art, and no, I don't support pic thieving. And I've had my art stolen before, and I hated it. But really. Let's put this in perspective. She's ten. I've had artist friends who all went through phases of copying other people's work. They were lonely and sad and they just wanted some support. If you continue to be nasty to this person even after they have been called out, you're exacerbating the problem and it will get worse instead of better. What needs to happen has already happened, which is she was found out and reprimanded and now she knows she can't pull the wool over our eyes like that anymore. Anything beyond that crosses the border into hurtful.


----------



## Cielo

youlovegnats said:


> Exactly. I paint and sell my art for $200+... That horse was won at an auction for over $4,000.
> 
> 
> 
> What I meant by "you shouldn't be talking" is that you were saying that the OP was a "lair" for using your lineart...isn't that being a tad hypocritical?
> 
> No, you're not a true artist, not yet anyways. You have a ways to go until you get to that point. Even I myself am not a "true artist". But you are more of a hobbyist for now.
> I understand how having your first fish die is hard, but you can't get on the internet and strive for attention from other people who believed that what you said you drew was your true art.


 

:twisted: I bet your drawings are worth 5 bucks


----------



## FuulieQ

Cielo said:


> :twisted: I bet your drawings are worth 5 bucks


Hey. Not cool. I sell art for five bucks all the time.


----------



## Midnight Bettas

Cielo said:


> :twisted: I bet your drawings are worth 5 bucks


 

Why


----------



## audjree

Cielo said:


> :twisted: I bet your drawings are worth 5 bucks


yeah... that's not cool. :/ we all get that what you did was wrong, you apologized, so now we move on. no need to stir the pot. 

i've been watching this thread for a while now.


----------



## Midnight Bettas

FuulieQ said:


> Guys, seriously. She's ten. Calm down.
> 
> I can't even TELL you how often this happens. It may not even be technically illegal. Many art sites explicitly allow recolors, which is what she is doing. It may be morally skewed but it's technically not against the law unless you're paying for it. And yes, I am an artist, and yes, I sell my art, and no, I don't support pic thieving. And I've had my art stolen before, and I hated it. But really. Let's put this in perspective. She's ten. I've had artist friends who all went through phases of copying other people's work. They were lonely and sad and they just wanted some support. If you continue to be nasty to this person even after they have been called out, you're exacerbating the problem and it will get worse instead of better. What needs to happen has already happened, which is she was found out and reprimanded and now she knows she can't pull the wool over our eyes like that anymore. Anything beyond that crosses the border into hurtful.


 
thank you. Somebody realizes this is over and i have learned..


----------



## Midnight Bettas

audjree said:


> yeah... that's not cool. :/ we all get that what you did was wrong, you apologized, so now we move on. no need to stir the pot.
> 
> i've been watching this thread for a while now.


 
thanks also


----------



## UglyMuffin777

> Guys, seriously. She's ten. Calm down.
> 
> I can't even TELL you how often this happens. It may not even be technically illegal. Many art sites explicitly allow recolors, which is what she is doing. It may be morally skewed but it's technically not against the law unless you're paying for it. And yes, I am an artist, and yes, I sell my art, and no, I don't support pic thieving. And I've had my art stolen before, and I hated it. But really. Let's put this in perspective. She's ten. I've had artist friends who all went through phases of copying other people's work. They were lonely and sad and they just wanted some support. If you continue to be nasty to this person even after they have been called out, you're exacerbating the problem and it will get worse instead of better. What needs to happen has already happened, which is she was found out and reprimanded and now she knows she can't pull the wool over our eyes like that anymore. Anything beyond that crosses the border into hurtful.


Hey.... I forgave her already a couple pages ago  I just got a little off topic with the horse stuff


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I forgave her already too, but whether she's ten or not it was still wrong. Like she's not being rude too? She called that other members art trash tenicly. When her art was worth 200 bucks. So don't call yourself so good, cause you're not. I may have forgiven you, but it was still rude.


----------



## youlovegnats

Nooo, yeah I totally am not mad at you!! I just want you to realize that you have to be very careful on the internet, especially if you're ten. 

I totally forgive you and I didn't mean to come off as mean, truly.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Wait, your first name is Natalie? Mine too!

(Sorry for off-topic)

I already forgave you, I just hope you learned from your mistakes.


----------



## youlovegnats

bettaloverforever16 said:


> Wait, your first name is Natalie? Mine too!
> 
> (Sorry for off-topic)
> 
> I already forgave you, I just hope you learned from your mistakes.


LOL yeah it is!  Yay Natalie's! DD


----------



## Midnight Bettas

bettaloverforever16 said:


> I forgave her already too, but whether she's ten or not it was still wrong. Like she's not being rude too? She called that other members art trash tenicly. When her art was worth 200 bucks. So don't call yourself so good, cause you're not. I may have forgiven you, but it was still rude.


 
"So don't call yourself so good, cause you're not" 

Seriously?

How Am i being rude. 

What made you think i was calling other peoples art trash!


----------



## bettaloverforever16

You said on your other account that her art was worth 5 bucks, that's calling it trash. It sold for 4000 dollars.

And yes, seriously.


----------



## Midnight Bettas

bettaloverforever16 said:


> You said on your other account that her art was worth 5 bucks, that's calling it trash. It sold for 4000 dollars.
> 
> And yes, seriously.


 
so your saying my real drawings are horrible? How mature


----------



## youlovegnats

Midnight Bettas said:


> so your saying my real drawings are horrible? How mature


Where did bettalover say that? o__O; 

I think you need to re-read your comments...


----------



## Betta Bug

She must have mistaken when bettalover said don't call yourself good cause your not because she said that about the fake drawings not her real ones. She should not be so hard on herself because it is over and people arent angry at her anymore. her real drawings are fabulous and she knows that. Now one else could tell her its bad. Sigh. ten year olds


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Bahaha!! My best friends name is natalie!!! Hooray!!!


----------



## MissRockyHorror

I saw your real drawings, they are good


----------



## FuulieQ

bettaloverforever16 said:


> I forgave her already too, but whether she's ten or not it was still wrong. Like she's not being rude too? She called that other members art trash tenicly. When her art was worth 200 bucks. So don't call yourself so good, cause you're not. I may have forgiven you, but it was still rude.


Her rudeness is not really permission for you to be rude as well. It may be an excuse, but it makes both of you look bad. And you clearly haven't forgiven her according to your language.

Not to excuse her behavior, but I think this could have been handled in a more mature manner by both parties.


----------



## ChelseaK

I wasn't even allowed to use the internet when I was 10. This is why.


----------



## youlovegnats

^ +1


----------



## bettaloverforever16

^ +2


----------



## youlovegnats

I think also, since the OP made multiple accounts, everyone is thinking that he/she's a troll. D:


----------



## dragonflie

ChelseaK said:


> I wasn't even allowed to use the internet when I was 10. This is why.


There was no internet when I was 10. :lol:


----------



## youlovegnats

dragonflie said:


> There was no internet when I was 10. :lol:


I think we had dial-up....took SOOO long xD 

hey guys- I just looked at the OP's profile....says she's 16. -__-; 
Though she said she was..what 12? on here? 

puh-lease.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

She said she was ten xD The lie's never stop do they?


----------



## Jirothebetta

I'm not really gonna say anything...cause this has gotten a little out of hand...but I will say it is quite common for little kids to lie about their age on the internet...it makes them feel less vulnerable...and the kid who's posting sounds like a kid who is very vulnerable and has turned to other means of getting attention, it was a very immature and child like thing to do...but then she is a child...its to be expected...


----------



## youlovegnats

Ahh, Jiro very true. I can see that.


----------



## Mermaid Fish

ChelseaK said:


> I wasn't even allowed to use the internet when I was 10. This is why.


 
I don't really think that people should or shoudn't be allowed to use computers because of their age. If this person was 10 that's only 3 years younger than me, and I think I would have died if I coudn't use the computer then. I think it's just the person in general.


----------



## ChelseaK

I've also wondered if because the OP stated his/her age so much that if he/she really is 10. Not saying he/she is an online-predator, that's not what I mean at all, but it is common for people that are trying to run some sort of scam to act and post that way. Trying to act a certain age, has multiple accounts, tries to get a lot of attention, etc. I don't know, just a thought.


----------



## LittleBettas

^agreed


----------



## Pitluvs




----------



## hermeh

lol


----------



## MissRockyHorror

How did you do that pitluvs?!!!????


----------



## Pitluvs

Google Search, Opened Pic, Right Click and Save and then posted it here like a normal pic. I am GENIUS!

"beating a dead horse gif (only gif are animated) was what I searched"

I also like this one...


----------



## MissRockyHorror

XD


----------



## fightergirl2710

This thread is weird XD


----------



## audjree

fightergirl2710 said:


> This thread is weird XD


i agree. haha XD


----------



## PewPewPew

Why are you forgiving this person? They didnt rip you off for money. They didnt steal from you. You dont need to apologize to the person who lied to *you.*

Theyre looking for attention.

Why do you have two accounts, btw? That's odd.


----------



## dramaqueen

The other account will be banned and this thread closed..


----------

